# 64 rebuild



## mr_gto (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post here. Just wanted to pick a few brains. My dad and i are rebuilding his 64 GTO. We are trying to get a few parts for his motor which is a 389. My question is were has everyone found to be the best place to get 64 389 parts from? We are just going to do a hot rebuild on the motor, nothing to crazy just give it a little more git up. Thanks alot!

Tim


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
I use The Parts Place Inc dot com. Butler performace has alot of motor stuff. Summit and Jegs also has your basic engine parts.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Tim,

Welcome to the forum,


----------



## mr_gto (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. I am glad my Dad has finally got the itch back to restore his car. My mom use to take me to elem. school in the 64. I cant wait to see it back on the road again!


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

hi and welcome there! if you need oem parts try franks pontiac . com he is in california,,go with edelbrock rpm cam,,intake,, and 700 cfm carb.go with under the dist. cap elec. ignition,,dont go with cheap headers if you do keep it stock,,go with 2 1/2 in.exhaust/flowmasters44,,i have that set up in 3inch it sounds like a big block!


----------



## 80transam (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a " 64" 326 rebuilt to 389


----------



## Squancha (Nov 12, 2008)

I just started a 64 restoration myself. After 30 years of dreaming to own my father's muscle car I finally bought one. I am taking it apart right now. I want to eventually restore it to a 389 but right now I have a 454 big block in it. It will have to stay until I can find a 389 and afford it. Any one tell me how to get into the false wall behind the front tires. I am taking off all the emblems to be repainted. I don't want to damage it but can't seem to find the easy way in. I am also looking for a new trunk pan. Any other alternatives other than Year One?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, sounds like a fun project you got there.


----------



## Squancha (Nov 12, 2008)

I am learning as I go. I have been tagging everything I take apart and filing it with bags and drawings of how they came apart. The engine isn't going to take much work. It is strong and in good shape. I have a lot of body work to do and some interior work. The seats and carpet were in excellent shape. I will put some pictures on soon. I got lucky to get one in this good a shape for a good price. It is addictive. I keep picking something up and working on it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
The front fender emblems on my `65 are a push in style.


----------



## Squancha (Nov 12, 2008)

Were the trunk emblems a push in style as well. I took it off last night and I'm glad I did. The fasteners were rotted through and it was barely hanging on. Is there a part number to the fasteners? Also does any one have a picture of the Pontiac trunk emblem. My was missing when I got the car. I wasn't sure if it was the same as the 65 or 66 hood emblem. If it is different than the hood emblems from 65 and 66 I don't want to look for the wrong thing.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The trunk emblem is not the same as the front. The trunk emblem and the GTO emblem are held on with nuts from the back side of the trunk lid. Call any of the parts resto places and they can fix you right up with the emblems, nuts and attaching clips you need. :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee--if they're "push in", they've been replaced. Originally, '64-'66 GTO fender emblems were held in place by those stamped sheet metal nuts. You need to remove the fender to get to them. I've seen where body shops put a plastic sleeve in the holes and press the emblem pins into the fender, sort of like dry-wall anchors. That set-up seems to work fine.....
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Rukee--if they're "push in", they've been replaced. Originally, '64-'66 GTO fender emblems were held in place by those stamped sheet metal nuts. You need to remove the fender to get to them. I've seen where body shops put a plastic sleeve in the holes and press the emblem pins into the fender, sort of like dry-wall anchors. That set-up seems to work fine.....
> Jeff


I bought all new emblems for the whole car and new attachments. The front fenders were a push in style with little round metal cages you pushed into the holes first. That's what the originals looked like and that's the same style the repos were too. :cheers


----------

